# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Marmota marmota.

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de este sonriente animal y alguna información en el enlace de Wikipedia
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmota_marmota

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Fede... que tal?? Como va esa faena y esa nueva casa?? Que estás más perdido que la 10-11 o como digan eso... jejeje
Y donde viste esas marmotas??
Un saludo y para un poco que llegamos a los 6 millones como sigas así... :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos FEDE. Como siempre, estupendas. Como dice REEGE: Donde las vistes?

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por vuestros comentarios amigos  :Smile:  estás Marmotas las vi cerca del embalse de Artouste a 2000 metros de altura en el Pirineo Frances.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias por vuestros comentarios amigos  estás Marmotas las vi cerca del embalse de Artouste a 2000 metros de altura en el Pirineo Frances.
> 
> Saludos


Eso iba a decir, que esos bichos están acostumbrados al frío, y por aquí, como que no se ven mucho.
Y magníficas fotos. En la primera, me parece que es, me encanta andando sobre las piedras.

----------


## frfmfrfm

FEDE bonitas fotos, que lujo poder fotografiar estos animalejos.
Van a tener que llevarlos al dentista le han crecido las paletas un poco. :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Curioso bicho, me parece que es una mezcla entre un conejo y un perro, con una pinta de rata que pa´que

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben las cavao, el bicho es un poco raro para nosotros. 
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Estados Unidos creo que si es más famoso y normal verlo. Pero yo no las había visto ni en un zoo. Ni siquiera sabía que había en España.

----------


## Luján

> En Estados Unidos creo que si es más famoso y normal verlo. Pero yo no las había visto ni en un zoo. Ni siquiera sabía que había en España.


Sí que es famosa, por lo del Día de la Marmota (y la película correspondiente de Bill Murray).

Aquí en España no sabía que hubiera.

----------

